# Someone gave me a crate...has rusty door



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone gave me an old crate that should be big enough for a few months...but the door has a lot of surface rust on it. Should I sand it down and paint it...or will it be okay?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Make sure the latches work properly before you do anything to it. I have a yard sale find in the basement that I fixed up, we might use it in a pinch but I bought my pupper a nice shiny new one with latches that aren't hard to use.

If it's any good, don't bother sanding it, Rustoleum has spray paint that you don't have to sand before you use it. I think it's called 'Hammered Look'


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Second that


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

The latches work fine, it's the spring loaded kind in the center, I was just worried about him nawing on the rusty bars.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

you can also buy replacement doors for dog crates; sorry i don't have a website, but google it and you'll get some hits


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Don't paint it. Simply use a wire brush and some steel wool. This will probably clean up much nicer than what you think.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely use the steel wool and it will come right off. Trust me on this one!! SOS pads will work best.


----------

